# bumpers



## choady (Apr 20, 2008)

does anyone know if the bumpers off of an a6 avant will fit on the allroad?
i want the bumpers to be the same color but i want something a little more aggresive


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: bumpers (choady)*

I don't think the front bumper would work because of the larger wheel arches on the allroad. I suppose if you change the fenders too it might work. does an RS6 have the same width of flare as an allroad ? that might work but would be killer hard to find


_Modified by BennyB at 5:20 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: bumpers (choady)*

A6 - no
S6 - no
RS6 - no (you can but it will take some modification)


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: bumpers (eurocars)*

you can always mae anything fit anything...just depends on how much time/money u want to spend on it haha.
as for allroad bumpers...they are a couple inches shorter than normal bumpers and look much better because of that...dont change em!


----------



## choady (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: bumpers (callaghan.)*

ok so youve talked me out of getting different bumpers, but does anyone know if a complete vinyl wrap will adhere to the bumpers given what their made out of?


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: bumpers (choady)*


_Quote, originally posted by *choady* »_ok so youve talked me out of getting different bumpers, but does anyone know if a complete vinyl wrap will adhere to the bumpers given what their made out of?









yep itll stick, just not as good as to paint.
painting em is best IMO...


----------



## choady (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: bumpers (callaghan.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callaghan.* »_



that looks hella sick thanks guys i really appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

